# Best Way to Charge a Tough Solar G Without Frying It?



## ShaggyOtis

So I finally acquired my first G-Shock. A Frogman, (GW-200MS-1) and naturally, since it's a watch that was released in 2009, it's gonna need a bit of a charge. I've got a few questions that some of you gurus out there might know.

What is the best way to charge it without frying it? It obviously wasnt cheap, and I'll kill myself if I ruin it by leavin it in the light...

If I just wear it around all the time, outside, or say, in a well-lit room, will that keep it charged?

And how long will this solar battery last before it kicks it and I'll have to buy a new battery?

Where should I go to replace the battery if need be? (I've heard some bad stories about local repair shops or jewelers)

I know I've got tons of questions, but I'm new to the whole solar battery thing lol.

Thanks


----------



## Bravo Two

I started with a G9000MS1 Mudman, and now I have a G9300GB Mudman. When I first got the G9300, it was already on High battery. I charged it after I brought it down to Medium after playing around with it. I charged it a couple times before bed under a desk lamp. It takes too long to bring up to High these days. My watch is always under my sleeves when I go out, and I don't have a window sill that gets enough sunlight. So, it's been at medium for about 2 months now. :think:


----------



## Andrew McGregor

Just leave it somewhere sunny that doesn't get too hot, so not on a car dashboard but maybe a window ledge with the curtains open, for a while. It should say in the manual how long will result in full charge.

My Eco-drives tend to stay on medium forever too; that's actually OK, no big deal as the power reserve on solar watches is huge.


----------



## cal..45

If you have so many questions and doubts, I _seriously_ doubt that a solar watch is the right choice for you. Just wear the thing or put it on a window sill, other than that I recommend a G with a CR2025 and you'll live happily ever after (for the next decade or more)

cheers


----------



## ggyy1276

Just don't leave it where you shouldn't leave your pet at ;-)


----------



## nuovorecord

Any light will charge it, but sunlight will charge it faster than any other source. If you're not wearing it during the day, keep it on a window sill. If you are wearing it, don't hide it under a sleeve. And above all, don't worry about it. The battery will last 10 years or so if you keep it charged up.


----------



## Yoshi1981

Watches were made for wrists, wear it or sell it


----------



## Harayasu

I put my new solar watches in the window facing south for a while. A morning in the sun is usually enough to keep them charged on H-level. If I don't wear them, they're on a table near a window. That system works for my G's, Pathfinders and Citizen Eco-Drives. 

I also think you shouldn't worry too much about the solar thing. One of my solar G's was received this winter and it stayed on the M-level for over a month, but it ran fine.


----------



## Kronos

I have far too many solar watches to keep them all by the window consistently. Even so, when they get a few days of reasonable exposure in the sunshine (either on my window sill or if I can wear them outdoors for a few hours), they charge up nicely even if they have been in a box for several months. Wear your watch. Keep in a windowsill every now and then where it can get some sunlight, it will be fine. 

It is of course reasonable to have questions about a technology that is new to you -- no worries there. You'll find this is a pretty robust and easy technology and the watches should last a long time before you need to replace to solar cell. I have Raysman models from 1998 that are still on their original batteries.


----------



## ShaggyOtis

cal..45 said:


> If you have so many questions and doubts, I _seriously_ doubt that a solar watch is the right choice for you. Just wear the thing or put it on a window sill, other than that I recommend a G with a CR2025 and you'll live happily ever after (for the next decade or more)
> 
> cheers





Yoshi1981 said:


> Watches were made for wrists, wear it or sell it


Okay, I'm obviously gonna wear the thing. Why would I care about the battery life if I didnt intend to use the watch daily?
And why should a solar watch be a bad choice to me? I'm simply curious about the battery. I'll bet you'd be too on your first solar watch purchase.

And thanks everyone for the answers. I'm far less skeptical now!


----------



## metatime

The Solar G-Shock doesn't need direct light to charge, just some light (preferably natural sunlight) will do. I think the manuals give an indication as to the required exposure and you'll get the impression that it doesn't require all that much light. The best way is to just wear the watch and not give any thought to it. It will pick up enough light to maintain a full charge. However, I have too many solar watches to keep on my wrist so I keep them on a table near a window and they have all maintained a full charge. I would add a caveat about keeping them by the window sill - I wouldn't put a watch where sunlight would hit it directly. UV radiation degrades resin over time. 

Frankly, a solar watch is no trouble at all. No need to get too concerned. Just don't store them long term in a drawer and they will be fine.


----------



## Mhutchuk

It always amuses me the Paranoia around "Charging" solar Casios. None of mine have ever come off of H in normal use, Sometimes on wrist sometimes off wrist.

My wife has the ladies version of the WS-200 (A very underrated module that I would LOVE to see in a G case)

We moved from the UK to Australia in november last year. Her watch went in with all her belongings in our container we shipped on the 9th November. It arrived here on the 9th February. He watch having been in the TOTAL DARK for 3 months came out of the box exhibiting a H indication on the display.

Stop the paranoia boys... LOL. 3 months in the dark and still on H - to me you're all worrying over nothing...

Just enjoy them

Mark


----------



## Snowback

If you are worried about over heating the watch while it charges, put it in a glass of cool water. Once you have got the charge up to "H", it should maintain that charge just with normal exposure to light. It might take a day or 2 of direct sunlight to get the charge full, but once it's there, maintenance is no trouble at all. The water will help keep the display cool while in direct sunlight. Personally, I leave mine on a watch stand in a well lit room (indirect sunlight) to keep it charged while I'm not wearing it & have never had any issues.


----------



## G-Junkie

Just wear it and enjoy it without worrying about it. I think that was the point of the solar watches in the first place


----------



## cal..45

Mhutchuk said:


> Stop the paranoia boys... LOL. 3 months in the dark and still on H - to me you're all worrying over nothing...


Paranoia? Just read through the forum and you'll find *hundreds* of questions, doubts and complains about solar watches, I don't think that all those people are paranoid....

3 month in darkness doesn't impress me at all, how about ten years and still running....;-)

cheers


----------



## gaijin

cal..45 said:


> Paranoia? Just read through the forum and you'll find *hundreds* of questions, doubts and complains about solar watches, I don't think that all those people are paranoid....
> 
> 3 month in darkness doesn't impress me at all, how about ten years and still running....;-)
> 
> cheers


Well ... here's 12 years and still going strong:










But I'll do you one better and give you 16 years and still running:










;-)


----------



## cal..45

12 or 16 years in *darkness*? I don't think so...:-d

cheers


----------



## gaijin

cal..45 said:


> 12 or 16 years in *darkness*? I don't think so...:-d
> 
> cheers


And what battery operated watch do you have that will go 16 years without a new battery?

;-)


----------



## G-Junkie

gaijin said:


> And what battery operated watch do you have that will go 16 years without a new battery?
> 
> ;-)


some of the original DW5600Cs and even some of the DW5000s have been reported to go 20 years on the original battery. I have one still running on it's original battery and both of my G-2000s have gone 10 years


----------



## gaijin

G-Junkie said:


> some of the original DW5600Cs and even some of the DW5000s have been reported to go 20 years on the original battery. I have one still running on it's original battery and both of my G-2000s have gone 10 years


I guess that makes my DW5000 a real battery hog:



















I've had to replace the battery twice since I bought it in Tokyo in 1983 ...

;-)


----------



## lvt

Just put the watch in a bowl of water when it charges (make sure it's pure water and nothing else).


----------



## cal..45

gaijin said:


> And what battery operated watch do you have that will go 16 years without a new battery? ;-)


Probably quite a few, but that is not the point. My point was that three month in darkness are not impressive at all for a solar watch, maybe six or even twelve month are possible. But you can be sure that after two or three years the thing will be as dead as it can be, while a Lithium battery driven watch runs on and on, for decades even, without ever being afraid of frying it or whatever doing wrong during the charging process.

cheers


----------



## Mhutchuk

Cal...

If you are going to be putting the watch away in total darkness for 2 to 3 years why buy it in the first place?

Solar technology just takes the worry out over battery replacement. (I think you'll find battery technology has moved on from the early days).

My point was why worry about daily / weekly charging when 3 months in the total dark isn't an issue at all. Haphazard wear as mine get (They just sit on the side in the bedroom when not worn) and all are fine.

Theres no need to worry about frying a watch if you just use it Normally.

Mark



cal..45 said:


> Probably quite a few, but that is not the point. My point was that three month in darkness are not impressive at all for a solar watch, maybe six or even twelve month are possible. But you can be sure that after two or three years the thing will be as dead as it can be, while a Lithium battery driven watch runs on and on, for decades even, without ever being afraid of frying it or whatever doing wrong during the charging process.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Byfrost

I only have 2 Solars, both which sits at my window area when not worn. One is going 6 years and the other, my GWF1000 Frogman 2 years old, both never dropped past the H mark with normal wear.


----------



## fatiredflyer

I'm glad I researched this old thread, and pleased that I don't have to worry about my first ever solar discharging over a candle lit dinner...


----------



## cadguy

Just place the watch on your window sill in early morning sunlight to around early noon. It'll charge the battery to high in no time. Easy as pie.


----------



## fatiredflyer

I suppose I was more concerned with the _maintenence_ of a full charge, which is not explained in the manual, more than fully charging it all at once, which is.
My watch indicates a low charge only when the second hand moves every _two_ seconds.
There's no proportional "fuel" gauge.

If I'm ever locked in "Solitary" for the rest of my sentence, THEN I'll worry...


----------



## Macteabird

The best way for my 3 solars is a window that is in the shade that gets residual sunlight aka bounce light not direct sunlight, lol, i worry too.


----------



## Durp13579

My GWM-530A was lost for about two years, it had been moved around without my knowledge, so I don't know where it was. When I found it, it was in a place that always is in the shadows, under something, facing towards the wall. When I picked it up, it was on high charge. Definitely nothing to worry about.


----------



## brandon\

It's a TOUGH solar. Wear it.


----------



## KillaSkill

I think any comments now are irrelevant as the OP already knows what to do as well as it was posted nearly two years ago...


----------



## tgdtown

Window ledge...


----------



## Wongsky

I think this subject is easily over-thought.

Unless you've got so many as to make it impractical, I find just keeping them out to get ambient light in a room that gets some sunlight, is perfectly adequate to keep all my solars on high.

Sure, if you've got so many that's not really practical, or you'd simply prefer not to leave them out, then I would have thought a few hours, weekly, on a windowsill that gets sunlight, should be sufficient. I do a similar thing with my Seiko Kinetics - they get 30 minutes, each, per week, on my Seiko induction charger (YT02A).


----------



## Jeff_C

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starscream

lol this thread reminds me of the guy who fried his king once! hahaha that still has to be the biggest Fail I have seen on here till date.


----------



## Mike K

starscream1017 said:


> lol this thread reminds me of the guy who fried his king once! hahaha that still has to be the biggest Fail I have seen on here till date.


The thread about the guy who baked his King under a lamp dragged on from September 2011 'till January 2012 -- this thread started in February 2012 and was probably *inspired by* that horror story.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/omg-...went-negative-now-become-positive-584823.html

(The guy who baked his King under a lamp also hasn't been on the forums since March 2012. I wonder if he was just too embarrassed after that, or if he gave up on G-Shocks entirely?)


----------



## starscream

Mike K said:


> The thread about the guy who baked his King under a lamp dragged on from September 2011 'till January 2012 -- this thread started in February 2012 and was probably *inspired by* that horror story.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/omg-...went-negative-now-become-positive-584823.html
> 
> (The guy who baked his King under a lamp also hasn't been on the forums since March 2012. I wonder if he was just too embarrassed after that, or if he gave up on G-Shocks entirely?)


lol yeah! that's the guy! man i laughed so hard that day! 2nd biggest fail i've seen is when ppl do torture tests to impress others and end up wrecking their watches, seen a few of those around.. haha throwing their watches at a wall as hard as they can etc..


----------



## Shawnny

Jeff_C said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I like that idea. Oh, by the way, what's your address?


----------



## Jeff_C

Shawnny said:


> I like that idea. Oh, by the way, what's your address?


Unless you want to send me a free G Shock, you dont get my address.... Creeper LOL.


----------



## Mike K

starscream1017 said:


> 2nd biggest fail i've seen is when ppl do torture tests to impress others and end up wrecking their watches, seen a few of those around.. haha throwing their watches at a wall as hard as they can etc..


Those threads are why I confused a few people with math a while back -- the short answer is "a G-Shock was designed to survive a 10 meter fall, and when it hits the ground the watch will be going about as fast as a 12 year old can throw a baseball. If you can throw harder than a 12 year old -- and most of us on this forum probably CAN -- you probably shouldn't go throwing your watch at the floor or wall, and you definitely shouldn't complain if it breaks!" :-d


----------



## Shawnny

Mike K said:


> Those threads are why I confused a few people with math a while back -- the short answer is "a G-Shock was designed to survive a 10 meter fall, and when it hits the ground the watch will be going about as fast as a 12 year old can throw a baseball. If you can throw harder than a 12 year old -- and most of us on this forum probably CAN -- you probably shouldn't go throwing your watch at the floor or wall, and you definitely shouldn't complain if it breaks!" :-d


My GW-3000 can't even go on a mountain bike ride without freaking out. And, there's no falling involved. So much for "Tough Movement". However, it does stay charged, even while freaking out.


----------



## azziman

You wont fry it by leaving it in direct sunlight but if you don't want to do that put it in a glass of cold water before exposing it to the sunlight.
A solar battery will last an eternity I have nearly 40 solar g shocks and only ever had to replace 1 battery in the last 10 years they are quite expensive to buy though compared to non-solar batteries.


----------



## Wongsky

Shawnny said:


> My GW-3000 can't even go on a mountain bike ride without freaking out. And, there's no falling involved. So much for "Tough Movement". However, it does stay charged, even while freaking out.


Don't think the GW-3000 has the "Tough Movement" does it?

edit: apologies, my mistake - Casio's website should be authoritative, I had looked at it previously on Amazon, and it didn't mention it.


----------



## Shawnny

Wongsky said:


> Don't think the GW-3000 has the "Tough Movement" does it?
> 
> edit: apologies, my mistake - Casio's website should be authoritative, I had looked at it previously on Amazon, and it didn't mention it.


Tough Movement and Tough Solar.

 gun pic deleted by moderator - please re-read forum rules


----------



## cst

Mike K said:


> The thread about the guy who baked his King under a lamp dragged on from September 2011 'till January 2012 -- this thread started in February 2012 and was probably *inspired by* that horror story.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/omg-...went-negative-now-become-positive-584823.html
> 
> (The guy who baked his King under a lamp also hasn't been on the forums since March 2012. I wonder if he was just too embarrassed after that, or if he gave up on G-Shocks entirely?)


Why can't I view this thread? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike K

cst said:


> Why can't I view this thread?


I'm not sure, but I'm guessing it might be your phone. That link works here on two different computers using Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Internet Explorer.


----------



## Durp13579

Shawnny said:


> My GW-3000 can't even go on a mountain bike ride without freaking out. And, there's no falling involved. So much for "Tough Movement". However, it does stay charged, even while freaking out.


I've gone mountian biking with all of my G's, and never had a problem. It seems odd that you have a problem. Just wondering, what does it do when it "freaks out"?


----------



## cst

Mike K said:


> I'm not sure, but I'm guessing it might be your phone. That link works here on two different computers using Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Internet Explorer.


Thanks, I've tried on the PC and it works fine! It might be tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Durp13579 said:


> I've gone mountian biking with all of my G's, and never had a problem. It seems odd that you have a problem. Just wondering, what does it do when it "freaks out"?


I am imagining it listens to a lot of Jefferson Airplane or Iron Butterfly and starts talking like Dennis Hopper in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Rockfella

Hey any disadvantages of charging the G in direct sunlight?


----------



## JohnQFord

It will get very hot ... could burn your wrist if you strapped it on straight from charging without letting it cool down first.

I've read elsewhere in the forum that some place the watch in a shallow pan of water to keep the case cooler. 

Others can tell you whether or not the heat can otherwise affect the components.


----------



## MandoBear

Shawnny said:


> My GW-3000 can't even go on a mountain bike ride without freaking out.


Your GW-3000 rides a mountain bike...? I never spotted that in the instructions... ;-)


----------



## domoon

Rockfella said:


> Hey any disadvantages of charging the G in direct sunlight?





JohnQFord said:


> It will get very hot ... could burn your wrist if you strapped it on straight from charging without letting it cool down first.
> 
> I've read elsewhere in the forum that some place the watch in a shallow pan of water to keep the case cooler.
> 
> Others can tell you whether or not the heat can otherwise affect the components.


Also read it somewhere if it gets too hot, the screen will go blank for a while.

Carpatalked


----------



## Mike K

domoon said:


> Also read it somewhere if it gets too hot, the screen will go blank for a while.


You probably read it in the owner's manual:









Casio DESIGNED these watches to be recharged by the sun, which is why the manual also includes estimates on how long they take to charge in direct (and indirect) sunlight.



Rockfella said:


> Hey any disadvantages of charging the G in direct sunlight?


Casio DESIGNED these watches to be recharged by the sun, which is why the manual also includes estimates on how long they take to charge in direct (and indirect) sunlight.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

In my experience with my PRG-110 which I have had for over 4 years now, I think I had it go down to M once, when I left it in my survival box in my summerhouse in spain for like 5 months, since then it's been on H, by simply wearing it with a T-shirt, i.e. no sleeves. I rarely leave it in the sun specifically to charge. I do however put it next to a window so it can sync overnight (usually at 2:02 or 3:02 am), and skylight (not necessarily sun) hits it in the morning for a couple of hours. I never put it close to incandescents. If I would be in undercharge, I guess I would zap it with my 20,000 Lumen LED flashlight lol.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Best Way to Charge a Tough Solar G Without Frying It?

Well, to answer that question, first you need to know the best ways to Fry your watch for sure. ;-) Then you try to avoid those. I can think of two.

One, use magnifying glass to concentration the power of the Sun onto your watch. While a very effective survival skill, it will for sure, fry your watch. After all what the solar panel needs is light, not heat.








Two, use a solar cooker to "energize" your watch. Well, it's the same principle as the magnifying glass trick, only magnitudes stronger in solar power! It will charge your watch into a crisp charcoal, as well as cooking your chicken.


----------



## stbob

My new G Shock arrived last week at only medium battery strength. After reading the instructions and forums, i've learned its normal using primitive charging methods that it could take awhile to reach a full charge. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## ryan93civic

stbob said:


> My new G Shock arrived last week at only medium battery strength. After reading the instructions and forums, i've learned its normal using primitive charging methods that it could take awhile to reach a full charge. Ain't nobody got time for that!


Just wear it. We are getting into t shirt weather it will charge. No need to spend $$ on fancy lights.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I can't even believe this thread title. Really??? Is it that difficult?? :roll:

The sun is the best method, I think most of us know that. High-powered flashlights do work too.


----------



## Steelerswit

or waste your money on something funky.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-solar-charging-station-limited-edition-4573541.html


----------



## Eric.S

Steelerswit said:


> or waste your money on something funky.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-solar-charging-station-limited-edition-4573541.html


Casio should've built a 6ft tall closet sized version, double as sun tan machine when Gs are fully charged.


----------



## Steelerswit

Eric.S said:


> Casio should've built a 6ft tall closet sized version, double as sun tan machine when Gs are fully charged.


That I had to DIY


----------



## pfmail

I'll stay with my primitive way...


----------



## lukemeetze

Direct sunlight outside will charge it the fastest. Its a G-Shock your not gonna fry it. You can put them in boiling water. If you are paranoid about it though. Check it every so often or maybe just don't leave it outside for long intervals at a time.


----------



## lukemeetze

Mhutchuk said:


> It always amuses me the Paranoia around "Charging" solar Casios. None of mine have ever come off of H in normal use, Sometimes on wrist sometimes off wrist.
> 
> My wife has the ladies version of the WS-200 (A very underrated module that I would LOVE to see in a G case)
> 
> We moved from the UK to Australia in november last year. Her watch went in with all her belongings in our container we shipped on the 9th November. It arrived here on the 9th February. He watch having been in the TOTAL DARK for 3 months came out of the box exhibiting a H indication on the display.
> 
> Stop the paranoia boys... LOL. 3 months in the dark and still on H - to me you're all worrying over nothing...
> 
> Just enjoy them
> 
> Mark


I've had them in boxes for much longer than that(at least 6 months) while maintaining a full charge. Power save function is your friend especially for storage.


----------



## Rocat

lukemeetze said:


> Direct sunlight outside will charge it the fastest. Its a G-Shock your not gonna fry it. You can put them in boiling water. If you are paranoid about it though. Check it every so often or maybe just don't leave it outside for long intervals at a time.


Put them in glass jars filled with water. It dissipates the heat and still allows them to charge outside in direct sunlight.

Picture was plucked from the web.


----------



## Steelerswit

Rocat said:


> Put them in glass jars filled with water. It dissipates the heat and still allows them to charge outside in direct sunlight.
> 
> Picture was plucked from the web.


Looks like a fancy drink at a G party, a vodka G.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## stbob

ryan93civic said:


> Just wear it. We are getting into t shirt weather it will charge. No need to spend $$ on fancy lights.


After deciphering the batch number to determine the date of manufacture, i'm left guessing whether the watch was made in 2006 or 2016. Thus i didn't want to take a chance and discover i've spent $$$ on a decade old watch that will never achieve full power. And due to a very limited time frame to return the watch for a refund, there be no time to waste. Sure, coulda used a flash light or the headlamps of my car to charge, but watches aren't the only gadgets i enjoy spending my $$$ on. Besides, if i was counting every penny, i wouldn't of purchased a solar digital watch that waste power attempting to sync with the atomic clock that hasn't worked once yet (have turned feature off)...

BTW, it does so much more than just charge my watches. It also can be used to light up the holidays...


----------



## andyahs




----------



## BikerJeff

I just leave mine on a shelf in my lounge when i'm not wearing them, they're never in bright sunshine there, just ambient light.
They never drop below H on the battery.


----------



## fcasoli

andyahs said:


>


Top level collection


----------



## CADirk

Rocat said:


> Put them in glass jars filled with water. It dissipates the heat and still allows them to charge outside in direct sunlight.
> 
> Picture was plucked from the web.


I've read that method here on the forum before, but i'm not too comfortable with it. The glass + water in direct sunlight will act as a lens, and no matter how much heat that water will soak up, if the focal point is not where you want it to be, it's a potential fire hazard.

I just put my g-shocks in a window facing north, no direct sunlight, but full daylight.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

CADirk said:


> I've read that method here on the forum before, but i'm not too comfortable with it. The glass + water in direct sunlight will act as a lens, and no matter how much heat that water will soak up, if the focal point is not where you want it to be, it's a potential fire hazard.
> 
> I just put my g-shocks in a window facing north, no direct sunlight, but full daylight.


With all due respect, the heat dissipating benefits of charging a G-Shock submerged in a jar of water placed in direct sunlight far outweigh an alledged potential fire hazard. But then again, that's just me.


----------



## Steelerswit

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> With all due respect, the heat dissipating benefits of charging a G-Shock submerged in a jar of water placed in direct sunlight far outweigh an alledged potential fire hazard. But then again, that's just me.


Unless in Cleveland, 1969 the Cuyahoga River burned.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

Steelerswit said:


> Unless in Cleveland, 1969 the Cuyahoga River burned.
> 
> View attachment 13025619
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Note to self: When charging a G-Shock submerged in a jar of water placed in direct sunlight, do not add oil.


----------



## arogle1stus

First choice in recharging Solar G's?
Southwest Window sill. I've had tons of Solar and MB6's I've charged using the Texas Ole Sol.
Never fried one yet!!!! Not only Casios but Seiko and Citizen Solars too. I've even forgotten to
remove em and still no damage!
No mo battery powered watches for me!!!! I own 8 Casios. All but 2 are Solar G's.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## stbob

Topping off all the watches at once...


----------



## Dxnnis

stbob said:


> Topping off all the watches at once...


That's extreme but pretty cool


----------



## zack20cb

stbob said:


> Topping off all the watches at once...


Love it!

Here's my quick and dirty:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

stbob said:


> Topping off all the watches at once...


the lightbox might make for nice piccies but def. not the ideal charging station. youd need a whole day of charging to equal less than 15min in the sun


----------



## Squatcho

Steelerswit said:


> That I had to DIY


Careful my friend. Too many solar watches stored in one place can absorb all available light. You're dangerously close to causing a localized 'black hole'.


----------



## Wolfsatz

So .. i am assuming that a G Shockhas been fried at some point. 

Perhaps by someone leaving in the Mojave Desert where the UV index was high and not checking back. 

How much heat does it require to fry a G Shock?





Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## yankeexpress

Wolfsatz said:


> So .. i am assuming that a G Shockhas been fried at some point.
> 
> Perhaps by someone leaving in the Mojave Desert where the UV index was high and not checking back.
> 
> How much heat does it require to fry a G Shock?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


G placed on A car dashboard in the Sun will cook plastic parts.

As always, RTFM, where proper G treatment is documented


----------



## TinyHippo

Direct sunlight outside - will take a couple of minutes at the most for mine, bonus, you get some natural vitamin D as well.


----------



## Steelerswit

Squatcho said:


> Careful my friend. Too many solar watches stored in one place can absorb all available light. You're dangerously close to causing a localized 'black hole'.


Already have a black hole, it's swallowed my wallet.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Wolfsatz

yankeexpress said:


> G placed on A car dashboard in the Sun will cook plastic parts.


Still assuming a high UV index and perhaps the windows up on a summer day.

Ive actually left my Eco drive in the dash board to get hit... but in the late afternoon winter.

Anyway...a bit of common sense goes a long way.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## germanos30

Get one, and leave there when you dont wear it.


----------



## dryasanne

just ordered a casio 5610, get it tomorrow....

Because my protrek 6600 isnt respondimg to any radio signals, well it got l3 for a seccond, no fix, Err

and I have fried it in the window sill for 6 hrs, battery still at M


Thus 5160 to compare and wearing while one of them are at low battery, 
I really hope I can get this protrek charged for the weekend 
1

.... or just wear my suunto, charged in a flash by a good old fashion usb cable!


----------



## Steelerswit

germanos30 said:


> Get one, and leave there when you dont wear it.


If you can find one, and afford it. They are hard to find now. A member here got me one in Singapore.





Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GrouchoM

Wolfsatz said:


> How much heat does it require to fry a G Shock?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Will it be battered in panko, cornmeal, or just an egg wash?

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## ronalddheld

What is the name of the G shock light box? Where else is it available besides Singapore?


----------



## Nokkaelaein

Wolfsatz said:


> Still assuming a high UV index and perhaps the windows up on a summer day.


I get what you mean (the overall sunlight intensity being strong), but still, the pedantic side of me wants to mention that UV is at the opposite end of the spectrum, compared to infrared which equals heat: https://www.myuv.com.au/workplaces/...e-risk-infrared-versus-ultraviolet-radiation/

Anyway, surface temperatures of car dashboards exposed to direct sunlight can be around 170-200 degrees F, that's pretty intense.


----------



## yankeexpress

dryasanne said:


> just ordered a casio 5610, get it tomorrow....
> 
> Because my protrek 6600 isnt respondimg to any radio signals, well it got l3 for a seccond, no fix, Err
> 
> and I have fried it in the window sill for 6 hrs, battery still at M
> 
> Thus 5160 to compare and wearing while one of them are at low battery,
> I really hope I can get this protrek charged for the weekend
> 1
> 
> .... or just wear my suunto, charged in a flash by a good old fashion usb cable!


6 hours isn't enough sunlight. A few days of straight sunlight would be better for the battery and charge indicator.


----------



## Dxnnis

As yankeexpress said if you look at charging times in the manual you will be surprised how much it recommends to charge each level


----------



## ian.maw

Coolfire Solar Watch Fast Charger. It is available on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## ET8341

Best way to charge it?

Just wear it and forget about it.


----------



## G-Drive

And preferably not under sleeves ! haha


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> If you can find one, and afford it. They are hard to find now. A member here got me one in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


There was one for sale over here recently for £100 and a friend of mine sold his recently with a load of other G-Shocks for £50. Same guy Mrs G came from 

Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> There was one for sale over here recently for £100 and a friend of mine sold his recently with a load of other G-Shocks for £50. Same guy Mrs G came from
> 
> Almost done then leaving good bye


You should have snagged it!

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Lol i asked him what he thought to them he said he never used it, so didn't have an opinion but he said £100 was way over priced for it. His came from Singapore with the GX56BB NS-50

Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## ronalddheld

Drunken_Munki said:


> There was one for sale over here recently for £100 and a friend of mine sold his recently with a load of other G-Shocks for £50. Same guy Mrs G came from
> 
> Almost done then leaving good bye


What is the actual name of that charging box, so I can search for one?


----------



## Drunken_Munki

ronalddheld said:


> What is the actual name of that charging box, so I can search for one?


I'm sure it was just called a Casio Solar re-charging station

Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## Drunken_Munki

ronalddheld said:


> What is the actual name of that charging box, so I can search for one?


Found this, not on FB so dont know if it is still available, 
https://m.facebook.com/CASIOGSHOCKS...ion-worth-299-home-todaydec/1358325057535903/

Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## fcasoli

30 €


----------



## fcasoli

Natural power


----------



## romseyman

stbob said:


> Topping off all the watches at once...


Good one. You can even grow some light loving plants there. ;-)


----------



## Nokkaelaein

I started wearing the GW-5000 last year, and as I live quite up north, I figured it would be exciting to see how it managed the (seemingly endless) dark winter days. Had no problems whatsoever: I wore it outdoors before winter, and that reserve carried it through pretty much the whole season. It did go from "H" to "M" once, and then the spring came, has been at "H" ever since . Now building the reserve for the next inevitable winter, hehe.


----------



## Eric.S

Nokkaelaein said:


> I started wearing the GW-5000 last year, and as I live quite up north, I figured it would be exciting to see how it managed the (seemingly endless) dark winter days. Had no problems whatsoever: I wore it outdoors before winter, and that reserve carried it through pretty much the whole season. It did go from "H" to "M" once, and then the spring came, has been at "H" ever since . Now building the reserve for the next inevitable winter, hehe.


Winter inevitable yes, but the Night King and White Walkers are gone for good....


----------



## dryasanne

OK

Now both are topped up at H.
The protrek was very slow to charge, it took a day iin bright sunshine
The rectangular came very fast, about 3-4 hrs


----------



## arogle1stus

ShaggyOtis:
I charge my solars by leaving em in a SW window sill.
Live in Texas where there's an abundance of Ole Sol.
Never burn't a watch yet. I'm talking plenty of oppor-
tunity. DO NOT leave a solar on the dashboard with
vehicle doors tightly closed!!!
A charge gets me 8 months of life from watches. 
Jus sayin!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ET8341

Nokkaelaein said:


> I started wearing the GW-5000 last year, and as I live quite up north, I figured it would be exciting to see how it managed the (seemingly endless) dark winter days. Had no problems whatsoever: I wore it outdoors before winter, and that reserve carried it through pretty much the whole season. It did go from "H" to "M" once, and then the spring came, has been at "H" ever since . Now building the reserve for the next inevitable winter, hehe.


Yet people are still talking about spending money on a light box? WTF.


----------



## arogle1stus

ShaggyOtis:
I own other Solar models of different brands. Most numerous are the Citizen EcoDrives.
EcoDrive I own decided to go AWOL awhile back. I checked with Citizen web site.
I simply rspeated the chargng drill and EcoZilla sprang to life.
I have 4 EcoDrives,

Lou Snutt


----------



## ronalddheld

Some of us are not outside enough hours of the day, and do not have southern exposure.


----------



## ET8341

My watches are either sat on a bedside table, or exposed to the pathetic English sun, yet they never drop below H.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ET8341 said:


> Yet people are still talking about spending money on a light box? WTF.


exactly. its always baffled me why ppl are so afraid of using the sun to charge a SOLAR watch! sure if you live in a place with perpetual darkness it could be an option but 5-10min in the sun vs hours under a light?? surely its a no brainer. even behind a window on a cloudy day is faster than regular artificial lighting

and if youre worried about heat, you're obviously in a place that gets enough sunlight that you dont need to leave it out for hours on end so just top it up with a few short stints every few weeks. piece of cake! nothing to worry about.


----------



## ET8341

Quite. Talk about solving a problem that doesn't exist.

Mr Casio goes to all this trouble of making a solar powered watch so the wearer can have a blissful lifetime disregard for power.......and then people go and fork out for a light box and have a weekly charging routine; he must be banging his head against the desk.


----------



## tr0ubles0me

The best way:









Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

I have a few that are solar and they don't get enough wrist time between them so I wear them as much as I can during the weekends as during the week they don't come out till late in the day due to work so I do sit them in the window as much as I can but never in direct sunlight due to overheating as they can get very hot if I forget. Never had one go to M yet so it works for me


----------



## zack20cb

Got a beat up GW-M850 ("Umbrella Corp") from eBay "for parts or repair."

Arrived this morning. Taped it to the outside of the window, and checked it six hours later. It's alive!


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## dmc-01

I don't have any issues with my solar G-Shocks or Pro-Treks. They keep their charge for many months and seem to charge up quickly in direct sunlight. I have to be careful since they do heat up quickly on a sunny windowsill.

My Seiko EPD and digital watches don't last quite as long and one in particular rarely indicates it's fully charged. Here it is ( SDGA003 ) after overheating recently from the sun...


----------



## canonite

Steelerswit said:


> If you can find one, and afford it. They are hard to find now. A member here got me one in Singapore.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Darn.. I like it and I am in Singapore.., but I got on the G bandwagon a little too late.. both my Mudman and Rangeman are on M since I purchased them last week .. been bringing both out and about to get some sun time.. would like to have a faster and easier way.. since I have a seiko kinetic that needs some wrist time as week, to keep the battery up..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steelerswit

canonite said:


> Darn.. I like it and I am in Singapore.., but I got on the G bandwagon a little too late.. both my Mudman and Rangeman are on M since I purchased them last week .. been bringing both out and about to get some sun time.. would like to have a faster and easier way.. since I have a seiko kinetic that needs some wrist time as week, to keep the battery up..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


If you noticed the time stamp of 2017 in the pic, they were rare then. So if you do see one at a good price, take it. Be d
Advised that there are 2 different types, on from Singapore that is bigger and one from Japan that is smaller. The Singapore model says G-Factory on it.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dan GSR

canonite said:


> Darn.. I like it and I am in Singapore.., but I got on the G bandwagon a little too late.. both my Mudman and Rangeman are on M since I purchased them last week .. been bringing both out and about to get some sun time.. would like to have a faster and easier way.. since I have a seiko kinetic that needs some wrist time as week, to keep the battery up..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The lights charge slow
The fastest way to charge is still the sun


----------



## canonite

@Dan GSR, it's the bling factor i guess.. 

i work in an office, so i do not get much actual sun .. i have switched from my seiko kinetic to the g-shock for now just to get them charged to H .. my rangeman is dated 9 Nov 2018 (313H) and i think it has been in the box since then .. when i got the watch, the recall function had a reading from 10 Nov..

@Steelerswit, yeah, i saw the 2017 date.. checked around online but all sold out 
was thinking of getting something similar made in acrylic ..


----------



## Steelerswit

Dan GSR said:


> The lights charge slow
> The fastest way to charge is still the sun


I don't know your status in collecting or user. I'm a collector and it's not about charging, it's about having cool G ****e. Don't like it, so be it.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## bratz

canonite said:


> @Dan GSR, it's the bling factor i guess..
> 
> i work in an office, so i do not get much actual sun .. i have switched from my seiko kinetic to the g-shock for now just to get them charged to H .. my rangeman is dated 9 Nov 2018 (313H) and i think it has been in the box since then .. when i got the watch, the recall function had a reading from 10 Nov..
> 
> @Steelerswit, yeah, i saw the 2017 date.. checked around online but all sold out
> was thinking of getting something similar made in acrylic ..


U can find it on Carousell. Not sure if it's authentic or still available. A seller has a single and 3 watch charging station.


----------



## canonite

@bratz i saw a few on carousell .. sold out though.. don't want it to be too expensive either .. i will probably be using it if i had it.. till then, probably will rig something up.. and/or charge them at the window on weekends.. 

i have a g7301 which died 3 years ago after i did a battery change. the shop didnt seat the gasket properly and water entered the module.. recently pulled it out after realising it was a tough solar .. 20~30 mins of direct light from a 960 lumen flash light brought it back to life (dead to rchrg; having a black-out screen due to the heat) and 2 days at the window seems to have it at full .. (CTL1616 cell).


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

canonite said:


> @Dan GSR, it's the bling factor i guess..
> 
> i work in an office, so i do not get much actual sun .. i have switched from my seiko kinetic to the g-shock for now just to get them charged to H .. my rangeman is dated 9 Nov 2018 (313H) and i think it has been in the box since then .. when i got the watch, the recall function had a reading from 10 Nov..
> 
> @Steelerswit, yeah, i saw the 2017 date.. checked around online but all sold out
> was thinking of getting something similar made in acrylic ..


i work in an office as well, alot of days, the only sun my watch sees is on the trips to and from the bus in the morning as i finish as the sun is setting/has set...but i have a house with windows  if you have other watches to wear, just pop your solars on the window sill. if you live in a jail cell, get them outside in the sun on the w/e  easy |>


----------



## canonite

@Tetsu .. i take public transport at 6 in the morning .. and arrive in the office before the sun is really up .. when i leave .. the sun is somewhere around, but not really visible to me .. i cant really leave it at my home window while i am not there.. pesky birds tend to sit on my a/c unit during the day ..

could probably use the office window to charge ..


----------



## canonite

Making the best of what I have currently...

2 man enjoying sun bathing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## canonite

canonite said:


> Making the best of what I have currently...
> 
> 2 man enjoying sun bathing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm Mudman moved up to H after 2 hours of window tanning.. Rangeman still at M.. another round of tanning should hopefully suffice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

Once I forgot the watch directly to the sun in my car.the dial was white and the watch was too hot to wear it.thankfully after a while the dial went black as it was

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Window sill solars catching rays in a west facing window that only gets enough Sun each day to keep them charged up.


----------



## canonite

yankeexpress said:


> Window sill solars catching rays in a west facing window that only gets enough Sun each day to keep them charged up.


My Wife thinks I have 2 ,while I have 4!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

When I first got my rangeman, i was in college and was doing research with a professor. since i was always indoors the charge would go down every month so to remedy that id place it in the grow room since we primarily focused on plant research and take it out when i went back to the dorms and it would be fully charged.


----------



## canonite

@vignesh98 what kind of lights? LED? i am wondering if my LED aquarium lights would suffice.. I tried a flashlight on an older G-7301 and it worked, but not so on my Rangeman..

I am continuing its sun tanning as i type this.. but due to the angle of the building and the surrounding trees, i can probably squeeze in 3 hours of sunlight through the glass) each time.. 2 hours was enough for the Mudman to move from M-H .. but the Rangeman hasn't budge.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

canonite said:


> @vignesh98 what kind of lights? LED? i am wondering if my LED aquarium lights would suffice.. I tried a flashlight on an older G-7301 and it worked, but not so on my Rangeman..


I think they were led grow lights. Im not really sure since different experiments used different lights. Sometimes they would be red and blue led grow lights, other times it would be LED uv lights. I think for the most part it was LED UV's.


----------



## Wolfsatz

yankeexpress said:


> Window sill solars catching rays in a west facing window that only gets enough Sun each day to keep them charged up.


^^^^ I think you need a few more G's in your life ^^^^^

WRUw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Steelerswit

canonite said:


> @vignesh98 what kind of lights? LED? i am wondering if my LED aquarium lights would suffice.. I tried a flashlight on an older G-7301 and it worked, but not so on my Rangeman..
> 
> I am continuing its sun tanning as i type this.. but due to the angle of the building and the surrounding trees, i can probably squeeze in 3 hours of sunlight through the glass) each time.. 2 hours was enough for the Mudman to move from M-H .. but the Rangeman hasn't budge.


Aquarium lights will work if close to the surface. As long as they are LED or florescent. Incandescent will over heat and don't even try with metal halide lamps... You will melt it... LOL


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Steelerswit said:


> Aquarium lights will work if close to the surface. As long as they are LED or florescent. Incandescent will over heat and don't even try with metal halide lamps... You will melt it... LOL


I have a couple of fish tanks and i just chucked at the idea of saving desk space by just plopping my solar models in them overnght and fishing them out in the morning haha


----------



## Steelerswit

One of the reasons I like G's is, I've always had aquariums....hands in them.... at one point I had near 50 in the basement of our old house, all species specific. Was into breeding discus and uaru's, and killie's. When I was a kid in Hawaii I was the only source of black lace veil tail angels on the islands. Made good money for a kid. Also worked in a store and my pay, went to equipment. My bedroom was a bed, a recliner, stereo (with all the good rock albums) and tanks. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dan GSR

Steelerswit said:


> I don't know your status in collecting or user. I'm a collector and it's not about charging, it's about having cool G ****e. Don't like it, so be it.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Dan GSR said:


> View attachment 14551827


I guess you are into the cool ****e.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

PS, GSR.....gun shot residue? 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dan GSR

Grand sport racing


----------



## canonite

vignesh98 said:


> I think they were led grow lights. Im not really sure since different experiments used different lights. Sometimes they would be red and blue led grow lights, other times it would be LED uv lights. I think for the most part it was LED UV's.


hmm LED grow lights.. any new Baby-Gs turned up?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

vrwmiar1Z said:


> Once I forgot the watch directly to the sun in my car.the dial was white and the watch was too hot to wear it.thankfully after a while the dial went black as it was
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


completely normal for it to black out, but as per the manual, i wouldnt make it a habit of leaving it in your car


----------



## Steelerswit

Dan GSR said:


> Grand sport racing


Gun shot residue is cooler... LOL

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

canonite said:


> @vignesh98 what kind of lights? LED? i am wondering if my LED aquarium lights would suffice.. I tried a flashlight on an older G-7301 and it worked, but not so on my Rangeman..
> 
> I am continuing its sun tanning as i type this.. but due to the angle of the building and the surrounding trees, i can probably squeeze in 3 hours of sunlight through the glass) each time.. 2 hours was enough for the Mudman to move from M-H .. but the Rangeman hasn't budge.


ambient daylight is still way quicker than anything artificial, so leaving it on window sill for the full day will at least get you the equiv. of another hour or more of direct sunlight.
the ranger could be at the bottom of the M level, which is usually the largest level to "fill" so just leave it there for a few days, i'd go a week just to be sure its completely topped off |>


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> ambient daylight is still way quicker than anything artificial, so leaving it on window sill for the full day will at least get you the equiv. of another hour or more of direct sunlight.
> the ranger could be at the bottom of the M level, which is usually the largest level to "fill" so just leave it there for a few days, i'd go a week just to be sure its completely topped off |>


ive never had to top off my G's via that method. im always out and about with a rotating collection and im intrigued at how long a g shock kwould have to be stored for it to sit on a windowsil for a week.


----------



## canonite

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> ambient daylight is still way quicker than anything artificial, so leaving it on window sill for the full day will at least get you the equiv. of another hour or more of direct sunlight.
> the ranger could be at the bottom of the M level, which is usually the largest level to "fill" so just leave it there for a few days, i'd go a week just to be sure its completely topped off |>


doing that.. but behind a window... can only try to do the windowsill when i am home due to the pesky birds.. I think my rangeman spent 11 months in a closed box on M


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

canonite said:


> doing that.. but behind a window... can only try to do the windowsill when i am home due to the pesky birds.. I think my rangeman spent 11 months in a closed box on M


11 MONTHS!!!! ***** i sell off a watch if it stays in the box for a week. dont solar models have a 6 month hibernation period without the sun and then the battery has to be replaced after that?


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

My mudman when it's placed on total zero light environment, the watch stops moving and the dial is blank and black.when i lift it then works again.that's how power reserve function works

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## canonite

vignesh98 said:


> 11 MONTHS!!!! ***** i sell off a watch if it stays in the box for a week. dont solar models have a 6 month hibernation period without the sun and then the battery has to be replaced after that?


think the batteries can last 6-8 months once fully charged and used "normally" ("normally" being defined by Casio as using the EL once, some functions once or twice.) without further exposure to light.

from the manual..








and from the product info site

_Approx battery operating time:
8 months on rechargeable battery (operation period with normal use without exposure to light after charge)
23 months on rechargeable battery (operation period when stored in total darkness with the power save function on after full charge) _

and it finally registers H after perhaps a total of 8hours (over 3 days) of charging behind a window!
while i am not too bothered as to whether the batt is H or M for day today use, i just want to be sure that I am on the upper M level rather than lower M level.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

canonite said:


> think the batteries can last 6-8 months once fully charged and used "normally" ("normally" being defined by Casio as using the EL once, some functions once or twice.) without further exposure to light.
> 
> from the manual..
> View attachment 14552229
> 
> 
> and from the product info site
> 
> _Approx battery operating time:
> 8 months on rechargeable battery (operation period with normal use without exposure to light after charge)
> 23 months on rechargeable battery (operation period when stored in total darkness with the power save function on after full charge) _
> 
> and it finally registers H after perhaps a total of 8hours (over 3 days) of charging behind a window!
> while i am not too bothered as to whether the batt is H or M for day today use, i just want to be sure that I am on the upper M level rather than lower M level.


Damn i think its time for me to invest in one if those Rangemans.


----------



## wrsmith

vignesh98 said:


> 11 MONTHS!!!! ***** i sell off a watch if it stays in the box for a week. dont solar models have a 6 month hibernation period without the sun and then the battery has to be replaced after that?


Deep-discharge damage occurs _beyond_ the point where the watch ceases to operate (23 months in example above). Because the cell experiences a small amount of self-discharge, and the watch - even though "off" - contributes some parasitic drain. So over time the cell voltage gets lower and lower and bad stuff happens internally.

This takes a long time. The initial period to discharge the cell (23 months in above example) plus several more years to deep-discharge it. This is why not every solar watch can be revived, but many can.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

wrsmith said:


> Deep-discharge damage occurs _beyond_ the point where the watch ceases to operate (23 months in example above). Because the cell experiences a small amount of self-discharge, and the watch - even though "off" - contributes some parasitic drain. So over time the cell voltage gets lower and lower and bad stuff happens internally.
> 
> This takes a long time. The initial period to discharge the cell (23 months in above example) plus several more years to deep-discharge it. This is why not every solar watch can be revived, but many can.


so either keep it in the sun once every once in a while, and dont leave it in the box for more than 2 yerars?


----------



## Steelerswit

Basically, yes. Unless it's a, collector piece, if you haven't worn it in, 2 yrs, sell it. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

vignesh98 said:


> ive never had to top off my G's via that method. im always out and about with a rotating collection and im intrigued at how long a g shock kwould have to be stored for it to sit on a windowsil for a week.


a week is just an arbitrary, safe bet amount to account for cloudy days and to make sure its properly topped off, its usually alot less.
it doesnt have to be stored, heavy use of sensor functions, light, alarm etc with little exposure to sunlight over a month or 2 could have the tank low on juice


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

canonite said:


> doing that.. but behind a window... can only try to do the windowsill when i am home due to the pesky birds.. I think my rangeman spent 11 months in a closed box on M


behind a window is fine, a little slower but at least the birds arent going to have expensive nesting materials. i usually have mine behind a window but outside when im home.
if youre ranger has been out of action that long then its probably sitting just above L. def. needs a good long drink!


----------



## canonite

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> behind a window is fine, a little slower but at least the birds arent going to have expensive nesting materials. i usually have mine behind a window but outside when im home.
> if youre ranger has been out of action that long then its problem sitting just about L. def. needs a good long drink!


mine took about 8 hours (over 3 days) behind glass to hit H from M. I'm not too particular about the charge, but i would rather it be low H or high M at least..would have been bad if it was on low M ..



Tetsu Tekubi said:


> a week is just an arbitrary, safe bet amount to account for cloudy days and to make sure its properly topped off, its usually alot less.
> it doesnt have to be stored, heavy use of sensor functions, light, alarm etc with little exposure to sunlight over a month or 2 could have the tank low on juice


CTL1616 Endurance test


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

canonite said:


> mine took about 8 hours (over 3 days) behind glass to hit H from M. I'm not too particular about the charge, but i would rather it be low H or high M at least..would have been bad if it was on low M ..


3 days sounds about right. 
it wouldnt have been bad if it was in low M, just longer to charge

CTL1616 Endurance test[/QUOTE]
interesting, more so taht someone would sit there pressing a button 100s of times! haha not so much endurance as it is abuse, def. not the same as regular heavy use


----------



## erik_alves

I fried my gw5600j and g5700, both too close to a desk light. The light burned their displays. 

Then i tried to dismantle my dw5600j and simply could put the pieces back together, it's gone unfortunately...

Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me

erik_alves said:


> I fried my gw5600j and g5700, both too close to a desk light. The light burned their displays.
> 
> Then i tried to dismantle my dw5600j and simply could put the pieces back together, it's gone unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


What kind of desk light was it? Heat emitting or LED?

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socom

On Amazon Germany they have a designated charger light for solar watches (about Euro 16,-).
Maybe you find something like this?


----------



## Cool Mike

erik_alves said:


> I fried my gw5600j and g5700, both too close to a desk light. The light burned their displays.
> 
> Then i tried to dismantle my dw5600j and simply could put the pieces back together, it's gone unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


Man there are days like that... sorry to know that.

But if you are in Brazil shouldn't that sun be more than enough to charge your G's ?


----------



## canonite

tr0ubles0me said:


> What kind of desk light was it? Heat emitting or LED?
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Probably not LED.. LEDs are supposed to run cooler... I used a aquarium light 6" from the watch a while night once.. the LED light portion was ok , the light control was hot after 8 hrs of operation..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babyivan

I bought that Amazon one with the rubber gaskets. It works great, stays cool and watch doesn't heat up. I also use both gaskets to keep it further from the watch, which I'm sure is completely unnecessary. It charges at a decent rate, surprisingly.

Coolfire

It is kind of expensive, but it does the job perfectly. Money well spent.

 > everything else


----------



## erik_alves

tr0ubles0me said:


> What kind of desk light was it? Heat emitting or LED?
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Heat, normal ones...i left for 24h too close, when i came back there was a black spot in the middle of the display

Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


----------



## erik_alves

Cool Mike said:


> Man there are days like that... sorry to know that.
> 
> But if you are in Brazil shouldn't that sun be more than enough to charge your G's ?


It is, it's just i hadn't wear them for 2 years , then i had the "great" idea to use my desk light to speed things up

Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


----------



## Pager27

Congratulations to the folks that literally made me participate in my very first forum involving absolutely anything. 

I find the short-sighted view of some to be completely devoid of even the slightest semblance of objectivity, particularly with respect to the "watches are meant to be worn," comment, "so if you don't wear it, get rid of it," or something to that effect. As the aforementioned quote was not likely verbatim, suffice it to say that it's a paraphrase regarding prior commentary. What I find so incredibly annoying is that -- while there do exist a plethora of watch enthusiasts, stylistically speaking -- many of us enjoy far more than one time piece. There are only so many windows to display your watches in before inadvertently demonstrating to the world that you have a myriad of watches, be it "Tough Solar," "Eco Drive," or some other proprietary-powering system other than quartz, or automatic/manual wind. 

I would encourage everyone to be a little more open minded to the prospect that some have far more watches within their respective collection than others. For instance, there is the one-watch man, who -- if an enthusiast -- is as admirable as he/she is rare. As a watch enthusiast, I am a bit ambivalent to this type of collecting mentality, and find it akin to the fabled unicorn; it's rare, but I bet ya that it's out there! I could not imagine existing in a world where I had no choice but to wear one watch all day, everyday; to me, it's lunacy. There are far too many amazing brands out there to be confined to one. Some say relational monogamy is unnatural, and they may be right, but watch monogamy is outright blasphemy. 

For purposes of clarity, I am no watch snob, and while I do have watches that cost thousands, I also wear my most simplistic G Shock far more than my others; by this I am referencing the reference (please do not pardon the pun) "GBA-800," which for those in the know is a very inexpensive watch, retailing at around $100. However, I have my moments. There are times when my gwg1000-1a3, "Mudmaster," and me are inseparable for days on end. Next, I might feel like wearing a Movado, Hamilton, Omega, or even my Orient. Next, I will have my GST-B100 G-Steel on for a full week. I keep my home lighted, but sometimes, that is just not enough. In fact, I stumbled upon this forum specifically for this reason. I would like to find an alternative to demonstrating my catalog of watches in every window for all the criminals in my neighborhood to see. Did I mention that I live in a bad area? I say that rhetorically; I know that I didn't. 

The primary crux of what I am saying is that I find people to be so judgmental, and genuinely guilty of tunnel vision and unadulterated subjectivity when they experience questions such as the one which was posited above. I urge anyone who has an inherent tendency to do this to stop and think. Not every person has the ability to safely display the entirety of their solar-powered watches on the window sill for all to see. In fact, some watch collectors may reside in urban areas, e.g. NYC, and have an apartment with only one window, or no windows, and have no choice but to sit outside all day with their watches to keep them charged. Now, of course, you might say, "but can't you just wear all of them, one-by-one until every solar watch is charged. If this is a question you have, my guess is that you are not a true watch enthusiast. My decision to wear a particular watch is an instinctual matter based on preferential degree, moods which alternate, nostalgia, and so on. My decision has never been a premeditated one.

Please do excuse the absence of brevity here. Truth be told, I am tired of reading people scoff at one another when they do not really know the situation of the person that they are berating for "not wearing their watch." I wear all of mine, and not a week goes by where I don't have them all on throughout that week, at least once, and no, this is not a contradiction. Sometimes, I am also less inclined to leave the house, lest it be forgotten we are in the midst of a global pandemic and travel outside of the confines of my home is on an as-needed basis. 

Again, please do excuse the length of this message. This was clearly not intended for a great majority of this forums users'...


----------



## babyivan

Pager27 said:


> Congratulations to the folks that literally made me participate in my very first forum involving absolutely anything.
> 
> I find the short-sighted view of some to be completely devoid of even the slightest semblance of objectivity, particularly with respect to the "watches are meant to be worn," comment, "so if you don't wear it, get rid of it," or something to that effect. As the aforementioned quote was not likely verbatim, suffice it to say that it's a paraphrase regarding prior commentary. What I find so incredibly annoying is that -- while there do exist a plethora of watch enthusiasts, stylistically speaking -- many of us enjoy far more than one time piece. There are only so many windows to display your watches in before inadvertently demonstrating to the world that you have a myriad of watches, be it "Tough Solar," "Eco Drive," or some other proprietary-powering system other than quartz, or automatic/manual wind.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to be a little more open minded to the prospect that some have far more watches within their respective collection than others. For instance, there is the one-watch man, who -- if an enthusiast -- is as admirable as he/she is rare. As a watch enthusiast, I am a bit ambivalent to this type of collecting mentality, and find it akin to the fabled unicorn; it's rare, but I bet ya that it's out there! I could not imagine existing in a world where I had no choice but to wear one watch all day, everyday; to me, it's lunacy. There are far too many amazing brands out there to be confined to one. Some say relational monogamy is unnatural, and they may be right, but watch monogamy is outright blasphemy.
> 
> For purposes of clarity, I am no watch snob, and while I do have watches that cost thousands, I also wear my most simplistic G Shock far more than my others; by this I am referencing the reference (please do not pardon the pun) "GBA-800," which for those in the know is a very inexpensive watch, retailing at around $100. However, I have my moments. There are times when my gwg1000-1a3, "Mudmaster," and me are inseparable for days on end. Next, I might feel like wearing a Movado, Hamilton, Omega, or even my Orient. Next, I will have my GST-B100 G-Steel on for a full week. I keep my home lighted, but sometimes, that is just not enough. In fact, I stumbled upon this forum specifically for this reason. I would like to find an alternative to demonstrating my catalog of watches in every window for all the criminals in my neighborhood to see. Did I mention that I live in a bad area? I say that rhetorically; I know that I didn't.
> 
> The primary crux of what I am saying is that I find people to be so judgmental, and genuinely guilty of tunnel vision and unadulterated subjectivity when they experience questions such as the one which was posited above. I urge anyone who has an inherent tendency to do this to stop and think. Not every person has the ability to safely display the entirety of their solar-powered watches on the window sill for all to see. In fact, some watch collectors may reside in urban areas, e.g. NYC, and have an apartment with only one window, or no windows, and have no choice but to sit outside all day with their watches to keep them charged. Now, of course, you might say, "but can't you just wear all of them, one-by-one until every solar watch is charged. If this is a question you have, my guess is that you are not a true watch enthusiast. My decision to wear a particular watch is an instinctual matter based on preferential degree, moods which alternate, nostalgia, and so on. My decision has never been a premeditated one.
> 
> Please do excuse the absence of brevity here. Truth be told, I am tired of reading people scoff at one another when they do not really know the situation of the person that they are berating for "not wearing their watch." I wear all of mine, and not a week goes by where I don't have them all on throughout that week, at least once, and no, this is not a contradiction. Sometimes, I am also less inclined to leave the house, lest it be forgotten we are in the midst of a global pandemic and travel outside of the confines of my home is on an as-needed basis.
> 
> Again, please do excuse the length of this message. This was clearly not intended for a great majority of this forums users'...


Replying to a dead thread just to b*tch about comments made by people who likely don't remember even making them. Geez.
Let it die a peaceful death


----------



## Wolfsatz

babyivan said:


> Replying to a dead thread just to b*tch about comments made by people who likely don't remember even making them. Geez.
> Let it die a peaceful death


Blame the 'Recommended Reading' new WUS offering; if the objective of this is to resuscitate Zombie threads; it is doing a very good job all across WUS.

@Pager27 stopped reading at the 2nd paragraph. KISS!


----------



## Rocket1991

I think we can have like running clock/counter on threads on how to charge solar watch.
Next in Dr. Evil laser, blow torch and warm glow of horological divinity.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Wolfsatz said:


> Blame the 'Recommended Reading' new WUS offering; if the objective of this is to resuscitate Zombie threads; it is doing a very good job all across WUS.
> 
> @Pager27 stopped reading at the 2nd paragraph. KISS!


this is def. the reason but ppl also can see when the last post was made and choose if they want to post or not. why they choose to follow thru is anybody's guess 🤷‍♂️


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Very old thread but still relevant. Sharing my experience charging three CASIO Tough Solar watches (2 G-Shocks / 1 AQ):

They all came with the battery level at M
The initial charge to increase the battery level from M to F (H) took longer than subsequent charges. The battery level would increase very little by just wearing the watch (was Tough Solar working?)
For the initial charge, I put the watch inside a small, water filled clear plastic container, in direct sunlight (outdoors)
This was done to prevent the watch from overheating and to reduce UV damage
It took ~two hours for the battery level to go from M to F (H). This also quickly confirms that the Tough Solar system is working properly (and, also the watch's water resistance, of course)
Subsequent charges, to keep the battery at high, were done by putting the watch on a window sill (indoors), for one hour / week
The watches _will _operate for weeks at the M level, by just wearing them. I just like for my TS watches to be @ F (GST-B200B shown below)


----------



## Racer88

Pager27 said:


> Congratulations to the folks that literally made me participate in my very first forum involving absolutely anything.
> 
> I find the short-sighted view of some to be completely devoid of even the slightest semblance of objectivity, particularly with respect to the "watches are meant to be worn," comment, "so if you don't wear it, get rid of it," or something to that effect. As the aforementioned quote was not likely verbatim, suffice it to say that it's a paraphrase regarding prior commentary. What I find so incredibly annoying is that -- while there do exist a plethora of watch enthusiasts, stylistically speaking -- many of us enjoy far more than one time piece. There are only so many windows to display your watches in before inadvertently demonstrating to the world that you have a myriad of watches, be it "Tough Solar," "Eco Drive," or some other proprietary-powering system other than quartz, or automatic/manual wind.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to be a little more open minded to the prospect that some have far more watches within their respective collection than others. For instance, there is the one-watch man, who -- if an enthusiast -- is as admirable as he/she is rare. As a watch enthusiast, I am a bit ambivalent to this type of collecting mentality, and find it akin to the fabled unicorn; it's rare, but I bet ya that it's out there! I could not imagine existing in a world where I had no choice but to wear one watch all day, everyday; to me, it's lunacy. There are far too many amazing brands out there to be confined to one. Some say relational monogamy is unnatural, and they may be right, but watch monogamy is outright blasphemy.
> 
> For purposes of clarity, I am no watch snob, and while I do have watches that cost thousands, I also wear my most simplistic G Shock far more than my others; by this I am referencing the reference (please do not pardon the pun) "GBA-800," which for those in the know is a very inexpensive watch, retailing at around $100. However, I have my moments. There are times when my gwg1000-1a3, "Mudmaster," and me are inseparable for days on end. Next, I might feel like wearing a Movado, Hamilton, Omega, or even my Orient. Next, I will have my GST-B100 G-Steel on for a full week. I keep my home lighted, but sometimes, that is just not enough. In fact, I stumbled upon this forum specifically for this reason. I would like to find an alternative to demonstrating my catalog of watches in every window for all the criminals in my neighborhood to see. Did I mention that I live in a bad area? I say that rhetorically; I know that I didn't.
> 
> The primary crux of what I am saying is that I find people to be so judgmental, and genuinely guilty of tunnel vision and unadulterated subjectivity when they experience questions such as the one which was posited above. I urge anyone who has an inherent tendency to do this to stop and think. Not every person has the ability to safely display the entirety of their solar-powered watches on the window sill for all to see. In fact, some watch collectors may reside in urban areas, e.g. NYC, and have an apartment with only one window, or no windows, and have no choice but to sit outside all day with their watches to keep them charged. Now, of course, you might say, "but can't you just wear all of them, one-by-one until every solar watch is charged. If this is a question you have, my guess is that you are not a true watch enthusiast. My decision to wear a particular watch is an instinctual matter based on preferential degree, moods which alternate, nostalgia, and so on. My decision has never been a premeditated one.
> 
> Please do excuse the absence of brevity here. Truth be told, I am tired of reading people scoff at one another when they do not really know the situation of the person that they are berating for "not wearing their watch." I wear all of mine, and not a week goes by where I don't have them all on throughout that week, at least once, and no, this is not a contradiction. Sometimes, I am also less inclined to leave the house, lest it be forgotten we are in the midst of a global pandemic and travel outside of the confines of my home is on an as-needed basis.
> 
> Again, please do excuse the length of this message. This was clearly not intended for a great majority of this forums users'...


Wow... that WAS a long screed, basically saying, "Do your thing and leave others to do their thing."

I've been quite baffled at the rancorous "debate" over this subject. I've only been here about 4 months, and it's remarkable how contentious the subject is. It is really quite simple. But, hobbyists are prone to delving into details of their favored avocations.

It inspired me to write this blog article just recently. You might enjoy it, @Pager27 .









Solar Watch Charging: The Debate Rages! - The Truth About Watches


How do I keep my solar watch charged? Wear it? Put it out in the sun? Leave it in the window? Artificial light or solar watch chargers?




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## entropy96

Pager27 said:


> Congratulations to the folks that literally made me participate in my very first forum involving absolutely anything.
> 
> I find the short-sighted view of some to be completely devoid of even the slightest semblance of objectivity, particularly with respect to the "watches are meant to be worn," comment, "so if you don't wear it, get rid of it," or something to that effect. As the aforementioned quote was not likely verbatim, suffice it to say that it's a paraphrase regarding prior commentary. What I find so incredibly annoying is that -- while there do exist a plethora of watch enthusiasts, stylistically speaking -- many of us enjoy far more than one time piece. There are only so many windows to display your watches in before inadvertently demonstrating to the world that you have a myriad of watches, be it "Tough Solar," "Eco Drive," or some other proprietary-powering system other than quartz, or automatic/manual wind.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to be a little more open minded to the prospect that some have far more watches within their respective collection than others. For instance, there is the one-watch man, who -- if an enthusiast -- is as admirable as he/she is rare. As a watch enthusiast, I am a bit ambivalent to this type of collecting mentality, and find it akin to the fabled unicorn; it's rare, but I bet ya that it's out there! I could not imagine existing in a world where I had no choice but to wear one watch all day, everyday; to me, it's lunacy. There are far too many amazing brands out there to be confined to one. Some say relational monogamy is unnatural, and they may be right, but watch monogamy is outright blasphemy.
> 
> For purposes of clarity, I am no watch snob, and while I do have watches that cost thousands, I also wear my most simplistic G Shock far more than my others; by this I am referencing the reference (please do not pardon the pun) "GBA-800," which for those in the know is a very inexpensive watch, retailing at around $100. However, I have my moments. There are times when my gwg1000-1a3, "Mudmaster," and me are inseparable for days on end. Next, I might feel like wearing a Movado, Hamilton, Omega, or even my Orient. Next, I will have my GST-B100 G-Steel on for a full week. I keep my home lighted, but sometimes, that is just not enough. In fact, I stumbled upon this forum specifically for this reason. I would like to find an alternative to demonstrating my catalog of watches in every window for all the criminals in my neighborhood to see. Did I mention that I live in a bad area? I say that rhetorically; I know that I didn't.
> 
> The primary crux of what I am saying is that I find people to be so judgmental, and genuinely guilty of tunnel vision and unadulterated subjectivity when they experience questions such as the one which was posited above. I urge anyone who has an inherent tendency to do this to stop and think. Not every person has the ability to safely display the entirety of their solar-powered watches on the window sill for all to see. In fact, some watch collectors may reside in urban areas, e.g. NYC, and have an apartment with only one window, or no windows, and have no choice but to sit outside all day with their watches to keep them charged. Now, of course, you might say, "but can't you just wear all of them, one-by-one until every solar watch is charged. If this is a question you have, my guess is that you are not a true watch enthusiast. My decision to wear a particular watch is an instinctual matter based on preferential degree, moods which alternate, nostalgia, and so on. My decision has never been a premeditated one.
> 
> Please do excuse the absence of brevity here. Truth be told, I am tired of reading people scoff at one another when they do not really know the situation of the person that they are berating for "not wearing their watch." I wear all of mine, and not a week goes by where I don't have them all on throughout that week, at least once, and no, this is not a contradiction. Sometimes, I am also less inclined to leave the house, lest it be forgotten we are in the midst of a global pandemic and travel outside of the confines of my home is on an as-needed basis.
> 
> Again, please do excuse the length of this message. This was clearly not intended for a great majority of this forums users'...


Just wear your solar watches in a rotation.

Whether you have 4 to 20 solar watches, it's possible to rotate them all, if you wear your solar watches at all.

Edit: Didn't notice this was an old thread. Lol. How many threads about this topic do we have? 😂


----------



## Racer88

entropy96 said:


> Edit: Didn't notice this was an old thread. Lol. How many threads about this topic do we have? 😂


Dozens and dozens, going back at least 10 years from my quick search.


----------



## MAD777

My half dozen solar watches go onto the window sill about once per month, just for good measure. I pick a sunny day and a southeast facing window with plenty of air flow around it (no curtains, shades, etc.). They never seem to lose power.


----------



## Bear1845

Let's keep this old thread alive!

I only have two G's and one Pro Trek at the moment. It fluctuates of course. 
Anytime the old ball and chain thinks I have too many, I show her some awesome pictures of large collections I find here and that keeps her off my azz.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Have a Sun Bathing Party 
Crashing the Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PhilL-2020

Wolfsatz said:


> Have a Sun Bathing Party
> Crashing the Solar Purty by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love the watches.

Personally I wouldn't leave any watch static in direct sunlight for any length of time. The UV along with heat can degrade the case (if not metal) and the dial or damage the LCD display. The solar cell also isn't an industrial solar cell and being very thin will heat up really quickly with direct sunlight and can't dissipate that heat to the air easily, and a hot solar cell is less efficient than a cooler one. Also a hot watch equals a hot battery, and batteries don't charge as well when hot and age faster. Also in bright sunlight the solar cell will be producing a much higher voltage than nominal so means the charging regulator is running hot burning off the extra voltage to keep it it low enough for the battery, its all extra strain on the electronics.

Much better to keep them in the shade facing a bright sky for a few hours or by a window that doesn't get direct sun for a day (if needing to go from quite low to Hi) and go for longer and softer rather than faster and rougher. Solar panels don't need direct sunlight to charge the battery. Just my opinion of course, and Casio themselves don't seem to warn about this practice.


----------



## Racer88

PhilL-2020 said:


> Personally I wouldn't leave any watch static in direct sunlight for any length of time. The UV along with heat can degrade the case (if not metal) and the dial or damage the LCD display. The solar cell also isn't an industrial solar cell and being very thin will heat up really quickly with direct sunlight and can't dissipate that heat to the air easily, and a hot solar cell is less efficient than a cooler one. Also a hot watch equals a hot battery, and batteries don't charge as well when hot and age faster. Also in bright sunlight the solar cell will be producing a much higher voltage than nominal so means the charging regulator is running hot burning off the extra voltage to keep it it low enough for the battery, its all extra strain on the electronics.


Oh, but... _*"the sun is free!*_" 🤭 This is the most oddly contentious subject on these forums. There is a faction that believes if you don't use the sun, you've committed solar watch heresy! And, it's been going on for over a decade on this forum, alone. I looked. LOL!

The rancorous debate over this seemingly benign subject inspired a blog article by me.

And, the notion of using ARTIFICIAL light to maintain the charge of a solar watch collection?!?? Hoo-boy! That will even draw out name calling! LOL!



PhilL-2020 said:


> Just my opinion of course, and Casio themselves don't seem to warn about this practice.


Actually... they do. From one of my many Casio manuals:


----------



## hi_beat

Lots of helpful replies already  

If this is your only solar watch, then don't sweat it. Wearing it under normal conditions even occasionally will keep it charged. If you (like me) have a bunch of solar watches, then setting the unworn ones on a window sill every month or so might make sense. Snowback's approach (submerged in water in direct sunlight) will also work if you want to charge it fully in a short time. You won't hurt the Frog. There is not really a wrong answer.


----------



## Wolfsatz

PhilL-2020 said:


> Love the watches.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't leave any watch static in direct sunlight for any length of time. The UV along with heat can degrade the case (if not metal) and the dial or damage the LCD display. The solar cell also isn't an industrial solar cell and being very thin will heat up really quickly with direct sunlight and can't dissipate that heat to the air easily, and a hot solar cell is less efficient than a cooler one. Also a hot watch equals a hot battery, and batteries don't charge as well when hot and age faster. Also in bright sunlight the solar cell will be producing a much higher voltage than nominal so means the charging regulator is running hot burning off the extra voltage to keep it it low enough for the battery, its all extra strain on the electronics.
> 
> Much better to keep them in the shade facing a bright sky for a few hours or by a window that doesn't get direct sun for a day (if needing to go from quite low to Hi) and go for longer and softer rather than faster and rougher. Solar panels don't need direct sunlight to charge the battery. Just my opinion of course, and Casio themselves don't seem to warn about this practice.


Phil, 
Common sense still applies! I leave them early in the morning or afternoon... so that sun light is indirect.. not enough time to get them hot... they are placed under a tree canopy.. so they get sun light.. shade.. sun light.. shade... sunlight.. shade....

there are many different methods to charge your solars..... not one method is better than another. Peace!


----------



## CSG

I don't wear mine much (5610) but I keep it on my nightstand where it gets artificial light most of the time and in the month plus I've owned it, it's never left H. I use it as much as a reference as anything else (even though I could have just as easily used my phone).


----------



## GrouchoM

The best way to charge a solar Gshock? Mastercard!
Badum-dum....


----------



## Wolfsatz

PhilL-2020 said:


> Love the watches.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't leave any watch static in direct sunlight for any length of time. The UV along with heat can degrade the case (if not metal) and the dial or damage the LCD display. The solar cell also isn't an industrial solar cell and being very thin will heat up really quickly with direct sunlight and can't dissipate that heat to the air easily, and a hot solar cell is less efficient than a cooler one. Also a hot watch equals a hot battery, and batteries don't charge as well when hot and age faster. Also in bright sunlight the solar cell will be producing a much higher voltage than nominal so means the charging regulator is running hot burning off the extra voltage to keep it it low enough for the battery, its all extra strain on the electronics.
> 
> Much better to keep them in the shade facing a bright sky for a few hours or by a window that doesn't get direct sun for a day (if needing to go from quite low to Hi) and go for longer and softer rather than faster and rougher. Solar panels don't need direct sunlight to charge the battery. Just my opinion of course, and Casio themselves don't seem to warn about this practice.


Phil..
you need to provide me with your recipe as I am failing to fry any of my watches today. Hosting another Sun Bathing Purty... they've been at it the whole day. So far.. Nada!
Maybe the low Autumn Sun Angle that is playing tricks with me.  
However, on a serious note. 
My Citi World AT has started ticking.... very surprisingly, it was totally stopped when I checked this morning; it went from High to Stopped in a relatively short amount of time. Not sure if the new storage location is making the sync work harder and emptying the batt faster.

Solar Bath by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nothing Hot here after 6 hours
Solar Bath by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Solar Bath by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Racer88 said:


> Oh, but... _*"the sun is free!*_" ? This is the most oddly contentious subject on these forums. There is a faction that believes if you don't use the sun, you've committed solar watch heresy! And, it's been going on for over a decade on this forum, alone. I looked. LOL!
> 
> The rancorous debate over this seemingly benign subject inspired a blog article by me.
> 
> And, the notion of using ARTIFICIAL light to maintain the charge of a solar watch collection?!?? Hoo-boy! That will even draw out name calling! LOL!


and yet, the only person continuing the debate is the guy that has all the sun in the world, spends hours writing articles about it and fussing over watches that dont need extra light but its too much work to charge them any other way ? so much debate raging! so many cares! hooboy indeed! ?
ive never seen anyone go so far out of their way to promote coolfires. whats going on here? ?



> Actually... they do. From one of my many Casio manuals:
> View attachment 15559547


did you miss the bit where it says "high-temp conditions"? and the emphasis is on the last part "FOR LONG PERIODS" ie. short periods is fine, in the sun is fine.

actually long periods is also fine cos thats how ive always charged mine for well over a decade and they continue to function as normal ?‍♂


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Old post but I'll share my experience with several TS G-shocks (*GW-9400* Rangeman; *GST-B200*; *GST-B200B*):

All of them came at medium battery level (new)
For the _initial _charge to "F" (High), I put the watch outdoors in a small, clear, plastic container, full of water
It took 3-4 hours for the watch to go from medium charge to "F" (H)
This was done to minimize UV damage to the watch and to prevent overheating
This confirmed that the watch was water resistant, of course, and will also show any fogging issues, etc., thus, allowing me to quickly send the watch back, if necessary. I've never had any issues, btw).
Successive charges (when needed), were done by putting the watches on a window sill (indoors; no water container) for ~ 5 hours/week to keep them at full charge
Depending on your location your mileage may vary (my planetary coordinates are 29.7858° N, 95.8245° W )
The watches will operate fine at medium charge. It's just I like to keep them at "F" (H). On the other hand, I red that allowing the battery to actually go to "Low" (E) may shorten its life.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Bumping this fantastic thread to add some comments about the Coolfire chargers.

I got my first one four or five years ago. In a discussion here on WUS, I made a comment about its brightness, and suspected mine was dimmer than it ought to be. I ordered another one (a few years after the first), and it was noticeably brighter.

Well, now a year or two after that, #2 is going dim. I ordered #3 and it came in. Fresh from the box it’s bright.

So…I don’t know how many hours you guys are logging on these things, but they seem to dim over time (a year or two at the most).

See comparison. #2 (a year or two old) on the top of the image; new one (#3) on the bottom.




















Also worth commenting that the power input has changed. The first two were mini-USB; the third is micro-USB.

Still a good product, but lifetime of use it’s not!  I’m $100 in so far on these three.


----------



## GrouchoM

Get a desk lamp with an LED bulb and put your G as close as possible. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Ginseng108

All LEDs' output will decline with time. It's an unavoidable consequence of the device. In the industry, it's called "lumen maintenance" and basically the harder you drive them, the longer you drive them, the more quickly the output will decline.

If I were building cheap LED devices, I'd probably chose a cheaper, lower rated LED and drive them hard under a heavy current. This is for initial impact and wow factor. Designing an LED for longevity requires a properly rated LED, driven conservatively, and with ample heat sinking. The last part is important because unlike incandescent bulbs that generate their heat from the filament and which is then free to radiate out the entire bulb capsule, LEDs generate their heat at the junction, the base pad beneath the LE part.

High output flashlights will have massive aluminum heat sinks, finned bodies, and use thermal paste to conduct heat away from the LED itself. As you can imagine, all of these things are expensive and are often the first things cut when designing LED lights _not_ for longevity and lumen maintenance but rather for low cost.


----------



## JinAK

G-Junkie said:


> some of the original DW5600Cs and even some of the DW5000s have been reported to go 20 years on the original battery. I have one still running on it's original battery and both of my G-2000s have gone 10 years


I like how the first 20 posts in this thread turned into a willy-measuring contest.

I also don't know how this thread ended up with almost 200 posts so far....it's a repeated topic (I had my own version), and not that interesting once the answer is given. So I'm adding to it....

Anyway, back to OP, in case one of the other 180 responses didn't answer (I'm sure it did)....
Probably the best way to change the battery (technically capacitor) when it eventually won't hold a charge, is to do it yourself. It's basically just like a standard battery change and there are videos/notes aplenty to walk you through it. And since you'll likely be cracking the case back for the first time in several years, I personally would have a new o-ring gasket ordered when I complete the change, along with some silicone grease for watches. Light coating with fingertips, not excessively. Clean out the caseback edges or whatever gunk has built up until then and take your time....you're probably only doing this once a decade. And that's if you don't lose interest in this watch by then, as someone on here never fails to tell me.

-Josh


----------



## Prdrers

I tried to use my laser vision, but it just destroyed the watch. So my advice is, don't use laser vision.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

JinAK said:


> I like how the first 20 posts in this thread turned into a willy-measuring contest.
> 
> I also don't know how this thread ended up with almost 200 posts so far....it's a repeated topic (I had my own version), and not that interesting once the answer is given. So I'm adding to it....
> 
> Anyway, back to OP, in case one of the other 180 responses didn't answer (I'm sure it did)....
> Probably the best way to change the battery (technically capacitor) when it eventually won't hold a charge, is to do it yourself. It's basically just like a standard battery change and there are videos/notes aplenty to walk you through it. And since you'll likely be cracking the case back for the first time in several years, I personally would have a new o-ring gasket ordered when I complete the change, along with some silicone grease for watches. Light coating with fingertips, not excessively. Clean out the caseback edges or whatever gunk has built up until then and take your time....you're probably only doing this once a decade. And that's if you don't lose interest in this watch by then, as someone on here never fails to tell me.
> 
> -Josh


im sure the op will be delighted to hear that... after 10 years... and them only making 8 posts ever.... 5 of which were new threads.... 🤣🤣


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Sir-Guy said:


> Bumping this fantastic thread to add some comments about the Coolfire chargers.
> 
> I got my first one four or five years ago. In a discussion here on WUS, I made a comment about its brightness, and suspected mine was dimmer than it ought to be. I ordered another one (a few years after the first), and it was noticeably brighter.
> 
> Well, now a year or two after that, #2 is going dim. I ordered #3 and it came in. Fresh from the box it’s bright.
> 
> So…I don’t know how many hours you guys are logging on these things, but they seem to dim over time (a year or two at the most).
> 
> See comparison. #2 (a year or two old) on the top of the image; new one (#3) on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also worth commenting that the power input has changed. The first two were mini-USB; the third is micro-USB.
> 
> Still a good product, but lifetime of use it’s not!  I’m $100 in so far on these three.


I bought my CF 18 months ago.

I use it ~ 10-12 hr / week, mostly, to charge watches I don't wear very often and, therefore, may not get much light exposure otherwise:









* So far, it's worked well.

* I have not noticed any LED degradation yet:









* Assuming I need to replace the CF every two years, that'll be ~ $15 / year ( ~ $10 / year if I replace it every three years)

* I think that's still Ok


----------



## JinAK

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> im sure the op will be delighted to hear that... after 10 years... and them only making 8 posts ever.... 5 of which were new threads.... 🤣🤣


Haha, yeah...the thread was bumped a few posts earlier and I didn't notice just how old it was or why it was bumped with a recommendation to get an LED. 😅


----------



## Ginseng108

Here are most of my solars taking in the sun. Six hours of sunshine and the watches never got above about 90F.
It's just glass-topped watch boxes with a sheet of paper cut to fit the open space.


----------



## M3N911

here is how I charge my less worn watches, the light is a dimmable LED bulb from IKEA:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> Here are most of my solars taking in the sun. Six hours of sunshine and the watches never got above about 90F.
> It's just glass-topped watch boxes with a sheet of paper cut to fit the open space.
> View attachment 16889303


so youve essentially turned a sunny day into a cloudy day behind a window, which makes the charge time literally about 10 times longer? if your watches actually needed 6 hours of charging, it would only need about 30min in direct sun (not behind the glass)
the other question is, how hot actually was the day? im guessing not very since the little sealed oven boxes only got to 90F


----------



## Ginseng108

I see you've taken an interest in the details of some of my recent posts. 



Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so youve essentially turned a sunny day into a cloudy day behind a window, which makes the charge time literally about 10 times longer? if your watches actually needed 6 hours of charging, it would only need about 30min in direct sun (not behind the glass)
> the other question is, how hot actually was the day? im guessing not very since the little sealed oven boxes only got to 90F


----------



## supersilent

This is how I do it, here or there around the house. They’ve always been fully charged.
Of course it is way easier if you do not have to take care of 50 solar watches 









some funny artefacts going on here…


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ginseng108 said:


> I see you've taken an interest in the details of some of my recent posts.


if you mean the two i replied to in one day? one where i gave a run down of my experience and this one where im asking quite obvious questions? yes REALLY interested in your posts 😂


----------



## shay2nak

RE: Coldfire...Have you guys noticed the caseback getting hot or warm on any of the watches? I was charging my GW-9400 for 6 hours (was flashing LOW) and noticed that the caseback was noticeably warm. I hadn't noticed that on any of my other watches. Most notiably the GBH-1000 which was on the solar charger for similar time. GBH takes FOREVER to charge up.


----------



## david35

This is a long tread. I never fully understand why some people prefer solar over conventional battery watches. Maybe in a watch with multiple sensors that requires more energy ( if i am wrong please correct me), but in a standard watch, with basic functions what is the diference? I read some posts of this tread and there are doubts and recomendations that personally i am to lazy to follow ( yes i am) . I just got one "solar", i bought in 2018 thinking ohh my first solar a new adition on my collection, by the 2020 the indicator of charge was activated and some functions stop, i read the manual, watch videos, search on forums, put the watch to the sun, on the sun not directly, under a lightbulb, under a led light, point to the south, point to the north only left try with the full moonlight and nothing, the indicator still in charge. Then i think: the battery must be dead, dismantle the watch and surprise the guy sold me the watch with a standard battery. After this experience i think why bother me with a solar watch if it runs normally with a standard battery? Since then i used my g2310 without "charging" problems.


----------



## shay2nak

david35 said:


> This is a long tread. I never fully understand why some people prefer solar over conventional battery watches. Maybe in a watch with multiple sensors that requires more energy ( if i am wrong please correct me), but in a standard watch, with basic functions what is the diference? I read some posts of this tread and there are doubts and recomendations that personally i am to lazy to follow ( yes i am) . I just got one "solar", i bought in 2018 thinking ohh my first solar a new adition on my collection, by the 2020 the indicator of charge was activated and some functions stop, i read the manual, watch videos, search on forums, put the watch to the sun, on the sun not directly, under a lightbulb, under a led light, point to the south, point to the north only left try with the full moonlight and nothing, the indicator still in charge. Then i think: the battery must be dead, dismantle the watch and surprise the guy sold me the watch with a standard battery. After this experience i think why bother me with a solar watch if it runs normally with a standard battery? Since then i used my g2310 without "charging" problems.


That happened to me once. Bought a "new" GW-3000BB. It looked brand new but was DOA. Put it out in the sun for hours and nothing. Was about to return it, but got a partial refund instead. Opened it and had a standard battery. Bought the correct battery and installed it. Was worried that maybe the solar panel was disconnected to accommodate the standard battery, but it charged and has worked flawlessly since. I have no idea how the hell the standard battery got in there. Some dummy didn't realize it's a solar watch.


----------



## nic905

erik_alves said:


> I fried my gw5600j and g5700, both too close to a desk light. The light burned their displays.
> 
> Then i tried to dismantle my dw5600j and simply could put the pieces back together, it's gone unfortunately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600GT using Tapatalk


I'm replying to a post many years old, but oh well maybe someone can learn from my stupidity, I find this a little hard to believe, but I have actually stuffed a display up this way but it took 20,000 Lumens to do it via a Nitecore TM20K at close range for too long, damnit!


----------



## Ginseng108

nic905 said:


> I'm replying to a post many years old, but oh well maybe someone can learn from my stupidity, I find this a little hard to believe, but I have actually stuffed a display up this way but it took 20,000 Lumens to do it via a Nitecore TM20K at close range for too long, damnit!


I use high-output flashlights to charge my solar Gs on occasion but I'm careful to use one of the lower output settings and provide sufficient standoff between the light and watch.


----------

